# Looking for a good INLINE horse trailer! (Near FL)



## glassworks (Jan 8, 2016)

PS Thanks for the add to the site!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Just stopped by to say, wow that's a really cool project!

I'd love to see pictures once you find your trailer.

Though honestly I think this thread needs to be in a different section. You can ask a mod to move it to the trailers section by clicking the ! button near your username.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Look on Craigslist and horse trailer websites. Doubtful you will find one with out rust


----------



## glassworks (Jan 8, 2016)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Just stopped by to say, wow that's a really cool project!
> 
> I'd love to see pictures once you find your trailer.
> 
> Though honestly I think this thread needs to be in a different section. You can ask a mod to move it to the trailers section by clicking the ! button near your username.


Thanks, and whoops, yep this is a much better place!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

glassworks said:


> Thanks, and whoops, yep this is a much better place!


Not a problem! And welcome to the horse forum


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure of the spelling...Miley???
Many years ago I saw this "strange" configured trailer...2 horse inline it was!!

Today, _*4Star*_ brand makes this style of trailer.
No idea of any used around or what one would cost new...
Haven't seen any others on the road lately....

Happy shopping!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## glassworks (Jan 8, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> Not sure of the spelling...Miley???
> Many years ago I saw this "strange" configured trailer...2 horse inline it was!!
> 
> Today, _*4Star*_ brand makes this style of trailer.
> ...


Thanks so much, I'll check them out!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

would a standard stock trailer work? can generally find a variety of widths, heights, and lengths plus gives you a very simple yet sturdy shell to start with


----------



## glassworks (Jan 8, 2016)

tim62988 said:


> would a standard stock trailer work? can generally find a variety of widths, heights, and lengths plus gives you a very simple yet sturdy shell to start with


I can get a custom fabricated trailer for around $3500 that will suit my purpose but the McQuerry's are actually already the perfect shape and go for $1000. Plus they look cool!

That being said, I'm looking at all my options at this point because they're rare. Any particular brands you recommend?

Thanks!


----------

